# Amazing friendship



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if this has been posted before....but it's sure a neat story!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Judy, that is a beautiful story!! Thanks for making me sob like a baby though. How moving!!! WAAAAAAAAA ! 

I'm going to pass this link along. It's too nice not to share. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Judy, thank you for that clip. Elephants are my favorite animals in the world. Yes even before dogs. I dream of having enough money one day to create a sanctuary for elephants Who knows, maybe my Havs (yes, with more $, I'll also have more Havs) will be best buds with the big guys too, what a wonderful thing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a beautiful story.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

That's awesome. Animals are truely an example to humans in many ways.

But, did anyone else have a quick thought that the "spinal injury" that Bella had, came from being stepped on by the elephant petting her belly ?:suspicious:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, thanks alot, Tritia...you just ruined it for me....LOL, no, I actually didn't think about that, but you might be right. Yikes, I sure hope not!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ound: 
Sorry Judy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok so I cried... and then I read tritia's response and laughed... so all is good.
great story thanks judy.


----------

